# lf weld on 4



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

hi can anyone tell me what place carries this product in bc. any help would be awesome thanks.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Try Industrial plastics. There are a few around, the one I know is on 132st Surrey


----------

